
A PHP Framework for Distinguished Gentlemen - paladisco
http://laraelite.com/
======
allyjweir
How mean spirited. This attempt at humour undermines Laravel's developer's
efforts unneccessarily.

------
xapadlo
I want to purchase it, but the "Buy" button doesn't work :(

